

Long-Term Culture of Stem Cells from Adult Human Liver - signa11
http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674%2814%2901566-9

======
lotsofmangos
We are getting within spitting distance of a revolution here.

The convergence of stem-cell research, gene therapy, bio-printing,
cybernetics, prosthetics and AI may make the concept of human seem somewhat
antiquated rather rapidly.

Also, as an extra bonus, it will probably confuse the shit out of all but the
most creative of racists.

~~~
signa11
yup indeed. the fact that they were able to use the donor cells, and expand
them in-vitro is imho, a _major_ deal.

here is the link to an excellent summary of this achievement from "bopplegurp"
on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2qabhs/functional_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2qabhs/functional_artificial_human_liver_grown_in_vitro/cn4fspp)

